# CT's recent builds



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Whats up guys, I haven't built in a long time but I have been getting back into the model game over the last couple months. Me and the wife just had a baby in November so I have been spending a lot more time in the house bored so I started building again. Here is a couple newer rides, let me know what u think. I am open to ideas and some constructive criticism. I bought an Iwata airbrush and been screwing around with it, but I am pretty much starting over after several years of not building, so I am trying to accumulate some different paints and different shit to get more detailed with my builds.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

My 79 Monte


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Old Plymouth I build a few years back.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

49 Merc Lead Slead


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

My 50 Chevy 5 window I built about 7 years ago.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

51 Chevy Vert, Copper with 3 colors of pearl faded, kinda hard to see in pics. Didn't like the way this kit went together, and the chassis was warped all to hell.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

My 64 Impala Radical project.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:NICE BUILDS BROTHA......WELCOME BACK TO THE HOBBIE!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice builds i like the truck


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Nice stuff keep 'em coming. I like the gold tooth on the Merc, that's a nice touch.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:NICE BUILDS BROTHA......WELCOME BACK TO THE HOBBIE!


x2!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

64 looking good !!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

do the damn thang & get her done.models lookin good wey


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks bros, I need to get a desk in my spare room, I am camped at the bar in the kitchen and I think its starting to piss the wifey off..lol. Got a bench out in the garage but its cold as hell outside. hno:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

gseeds said:


> 64 looking good !!


Thanks man, I have seen some of your paint jobs and you do some nice work! Tryin to hit that status but, got a hell of a long way to go. I gotta find some paint for the airbrush that I like, I sprayed a Regal yesterday with auto air sparklescent lime green and I don't like how the paint laid out, and it doesn't feel dry, still feels tacky after about 8 hours?? I have always had better luck with automotive paint, but its not convenient like the small bottles of premixed paint!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks alot Tingos, I am sure this sounds like a broken record, but you are killing the interior game!!  Nice shit man!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

chris_thobe said:


> Thanks alot Tingos, I am sure this sounds like a broken record, but you are killing the interior game!!  Nice shit man!


muchas gracias kind sir,let me know if you ever need one wey,like Peter Griffin says,EVERYBODY GETS ONE.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Might have to hit you up on that. That 64 might need the Tingo touch. PM me the ticket.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Bro those are some SWEEEEET builds ! That '51 vert is so CLEAN ! and the '64 rad brings back so many memories of Lowrider Bycycle Magazine for some reason 

Welcome back and keep us posted !


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Bro those are some SWEEEEET builds ! That '51 vert is so CLEAN ! and the '64 rad brings back so many memories of Lowrider Bycycle Magazine for some reason
> 
> Welcome back and keep us posted !


Thanks bro got those decals I got from you, now just waiting on all the pieces for the Monte to get here so I can hook it up.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Here is my Grand National, I shaved the cowl hood, and shaved the rear spoiler to give it the Regal look. I am building this one to look like a hopper, but it isn't gonna have real moves. I tried the Auto Air Colors paint and didn't like it at all, don't know if I did something wrong, or if it is supposed to feel tacky. I am used to automotive paints and this is the first time I tried water base.. The green looked bad so went over it with bomb can green (in pics). It turned out good but I got paint bleed on the white so I am going to respray it.


































Here is the next project on the bench, SS Monte Carlo. Thanks to Jevries for the LS conversion kit, Thanks to Trendsetta 68 for the decals, got some different Pegasus wheels on the way, more pics to come soon.. :thumbsup:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Here is some resin I have been messing with. I am starting small and hoping to get better. These are the subs I casted. They are 1 piece molds so I casted fronts and the backside of the subs.









These are some different style batteries...









Here are 2 different types of rims that I made, don't really know if I like them, they are 2 piece so the dish can be painted different than the face very easily, they are old hoppin hydro wheels that were ugly so I cut them up and reversed them to make them deep dish and they look way better.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*YO*



chris_thobe said:


> Might have to hit you up on that. That 64 might need the Tingo touch. PM me the ticket.


man paint that thing hinge it up & send it to me.do it for free,TINGOS cool like that.hit me up when you ready 214-794-2037,just pay the shipping back home.UPS shippin in the U.S. from my job is 10 bucks and its insured for 100 bucks.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Yha I like that 64 too.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

I can't expect anything for free, I gotta kick in something. Especially the quality work u do! I will be hittin you up soon bro.


----------



## ejm2002 (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice builds homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nice builds!! many have done the GN to regal mod...just wondering your method for making the hood? i've tryed a few different ways......


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

hocknberry said:


> nice builds!! many have done the GN to regal mod...just wondering your method for making the hood? i've tryed a few different ways......


I just took the hood, cut out the raised part, cut a piece of styrene the exact same size as the hole, super glued it in place and skim coated it with bondo.. It is completely flat on both sides, I thought about casting it and popping a few, It turned out real nice. Thanks for the nice words! Glad to be back in the game.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

TINGOS said:


> man paint that thing hinge it up & send it to me.do it for free,TINGOS cool like that.hit me up when you ready 214-794-2037,just pay the shipping back home.UPS shippin in the U.S. from my job is 10 bucks and its insured for 100 bucks.


Man TINGOS you got me excited now, started makin hinges for the 64 Impala, just gotta think of a color scheme.. Always wanted to do my 1:1 light blue pearl with a pearl white top, but for the kind of interiors you do, I don't think a plain clean paint job would be radical enough.. I will come up with something.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

chris_thobe said:


> Here is some resin I have been messing with. I am starting small and hoping to get better. These are the subs I casted. They are 1 piece molds so I casted fronts and the backside of the subs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not bad


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

chris_thobe said:


> My 50 Chevy 5 window I built about 7 years ago.


Terrific looking 50 Trokita bro!seems we got dawn of the blue bomb trucks here lately!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

everything you've posted thus far looks GREAT! I love the detail of putting the bowtie on the rear diff in the cut out bed! welcome back, and don't be shy about throwing up more eye candy!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks a lot guys, I appreciate it. I will keep more coming.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Got some more goodies today! Got 3 new sets of Pegasus spokes, and A set of Aoshima 22's that are sick, with some square subs. Also went to Hobby Lobby and got some foam and felt and chrome poster board to try and knock out some interiors. Still going to let the homie TINGOS hook one up for me, but I want to try my own to see if I got the touch. :biggrin:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Also put my order in for a couple resin booty kits from ROLY ROZAY.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

chris_thobe said:


>


nice!


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

nice work in here


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:nice score!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks, I really like the Aoshima wheels, they are super nice, and they came with 2 amps, 2 rear square subs, 2 front square subs, 4 component speakers and 2 cd players, and I think it was around $22 shipped from Tokyo. I didn't think that was too hateful, but now I am going to have to get a truck to throw them on, or redo my 99 silverado I have, that is in a box falling apart. Maybe get it out and shave everything, and build a full frame and all that good stuff :yes:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

What the hell am I supposed to put over Alclad II chrome?? I sprayed it on the suspension parts of the Regal hopper and it looked real nice, but it was rubbing off when I was handling it, so I misted a coat of laquer clear on it and it turned to shit.. What am I doing wrong?? :banghead:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

I did the gloss black first the night before I did the alclad, am I supposed to spray it when the black is tacky or is there a special sealer to put over it??


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

chris_thobe said:


> What the hell am I supposed to put over Alclad II chrome?? I sprayed it on the suspension parts of the Regal hopper and it looked real nice, but it was rubbing off when I was handling it, so I misted a coat of laquer clear on it and it turned to shit.. What am I doing wrong?? :banghead:


from what i hear, you cant handle it first off, and you deff. cant clear it.....but there is a sealer/clear out for the alclad II.....hit up Jevries....i know he's used it....and maybe pancho?


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Cool man, thanks. I think I might gather a bunch of parts up and send them to Chrometech, looks like it could get pricey though. Thats the only thing that is going to come close to real chrome though.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Started jamming out the trunk on the monte so I can get some paint on it.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

chris_thobe said:


> Started jamming out the trunk on the monte so I can get some paint on it.


jam looks good !!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Layed down some HOK Orion silver base, then blended some Solar Gold base fades.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Then I layed down some HOK Lime Gold Kandy.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Finally, I layed out the pattern decals that I got from Trendsetta 68. Here it is mocked up, still gotta foil it and clear it. It definately isn't as yellow as I was hoping for but oh well..


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

chris_thobe said:


> Finally, I layed out the pattern decals that I got from Trendsetta 68. Here it is mocked up, still gotta foil it and clear it. It definately isn't as yellow as I was hoping for but oh well..


thats looking badass bro!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:lookin good


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Got the monte cleared and foiled.. That kandy really brought out the flaws after I cleared it. Its got a couple knicks and small scratches that must have been in the primer, but otherwise turned out pretty good I guess.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Got another project started.. 62 Pontiac Catalina. Going to do a 70's style lowrider.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Still needs cleared, just got all the patterns done.. Its after 2am. think I will call it a night. :420:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

rides lookin good bro


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks man... Anyone got a nice set of chrome semi wheels? Something in 22in, 24in to scale on a dually?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dang Homie !!!!!! You did it to it with this Monte C build ! Turned out great ! Love the two tone base coats then the kandy over them ! 



chris_thobe said:


> Got the monte cleared and foiled.. That kandy really brought out the flaws after I cleared it. Its got a couple knicks and small scratches that must have been in the primer, but otherwise turned out pretty good I guess.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Got a couple pics of the Monte in the sun.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Here is the Catalin after chrome foil and clear coat.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

nice


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Got another project that I have been screwin with. I am turning this thing into a wagon and hooking the lights up, then I got some HOK metal flake and some Kandy purple thats gonna get sprayed on it.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Finally got the Catilina finished, not sure if I am big on the wide white walls but I am leaving them on there.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Been messin with this rat rod a little bit. Not using this motor, I just wanted to see what it would look like with a top feul motor in it, going to use the flathead that came with it. This is my first rust bucket attempt.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

projects lookin good !:thumbsup:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Got A couple Chevy's lined up. I got a bunch of parts that I want to send to get chromed for these and the suspension and grille on my green LS monte. I think the Impala is going to be bright yellow, and just a clean lowrider. The 57 Chevy is going to be a teal pearl, maybe a pearl white top. Any good ideas?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

chris_thobe said:


> Finally got the Catilina finished, not sure if I am big on the wide white walls but I am leaving them on there.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks Tonio.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Anyone know if Little Motor Kar Company has a website?? I tried to find it but couldn't find anything. I got a bunch of parts treed up ready to ship. All I found was their address and stuff. Any input would be appreciated. Chrometech just looked like they were kinda high on prices. :twak:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Here is the Regal I was building to look like a hopper a little while back, had paint issues and had to put it in the pond. I was originally planning on doing it white and green, but found some of the old blue that I painted the top of my 1:1 Cutlass with and decided to kinda do a replica plus a few additions considering my 1:1 was a Cutlass and this is a Regal. Hoping one day that there will be a supply of Cutlass bodies popped so I can do a true replica.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Here is the 1:1 Cutty.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

chris_thobe said:


> Got another project that I have been screwin with. I am turning this thing into a wagon and hooking the lights up, then I got some HOK metal flake and some Kandy purple thats gonna get sprayed on it.


 Man do I want one of those for my daughter. She's got an airbagged radio flyer, 40's murray lolo stroller, lolo trike, now she definately needs the pedal car!



chris_thobe said:


> Here is the 1:1 Cutty.


Dats whats upp, keep riding..


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

chris_thobe said:


> Here is some resin I have been messing with. I am starting small and hoping to get better. These are the subs I casted. They are 1 piece molds so I casted fronts and the backside of the subs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice job with those wheels :thumbsup:, i did something like that to some corvette wheels once for a camaro project.


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

chris_thobe said:


> Finally got the Catilina finished, not sure if I am big on the wide white walls but I am leaving them on there.


that turned out really nice.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks Mike. I got a small fortune in the pedal car with all the HOK paint and flake that I still gotta spray on it, but its all worth it for the little ones! As for the Cutty, its long gone. Sold it a few years ago to fund my other project that is still not done! :banghead:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks ChevyXXX :thumbsup:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Just got some goodies from Mr. postman!!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

I got kinda bored with the Regal and decided to try some more patterns on it.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

chris_thobe said:


> Finally got the Catilina finished, not sure if I am big on the wide white walls but I am leaving them on there.


Dude I like this one.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

chris_thobe said:


> Been messin with this rat rod a little bit. Not using this motor, I just wanted to see what it would look like with a top feul motor in it, going to use the flathead that came with it. This is my first rust bucket attempt.


Dude I still love this one.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Added a little pinstriping with a black pen.. Its looks okay (been a while since I have striped something, first time trying it on a 1/25 scale, and with a pen at that!) I figured I can only get better with practice. Now need some BMF and clear coat.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks badass nice paint and i like the pinstriping design it really sets it off


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

kykustoms said:


> looks badass nice paint and i like the pinstriping design it really sets it off


X2!!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

chris_thobe said:


> Thanks Mike. I got a small fortune in the pedal car with all the HOK paint and flake that I still gotta spray on it, but its all worth it for the little ones! As for the Cutty, its long gone. Sold it a few years ago to fund my other project that is still not done! :banghead:


damn!! you need to finish the bomb!! body dropped is the mini trucker term for the rodders "channeled" right?! either way....it means body layin on the ground!! i like it!!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

hocknberry said:


> damn!! you need to finish the bomb!! body dropped is the mini trucker term for the rodders "channeled" right?! either way....it means body layin on the ground!! i like it!!


You are correct sir, body drop/channeled, same thing, just depends on the peeps you are talking to. I have done everything on the bomb myself, but don't have a lot of time to be out in the garage making noise with a 5 month old in the house so its going in the shop in about a month to get the floors finished and maybe chop the top on that bitch, Im ready to lay some rubber and throw some sparks in an American classic :biggrin:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

chris_thobe said:


> Thanks Mike. I got a small fortune in the pedal car with all the HOK paint and flake that I still gotta spray on it, but its all worth it for the little ones! As for the Cutty, its long gone. Sold it a few years ago to fund my other project that is still not done! :banghead:


Wow it looks great,I had my eyes on a 1:1 chevy, a 54 deluxe had the cash in hand to pickit up but sold it from under me for 100$more then what I was gonna pay him.Question,are you CTspeedshop on Youtube?


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

I would have been pissed bro! I have had it for like 9 years, had 2 pumps and 13's on it when I got it, but when I started redoing it, I went kinda rat rod with it. Now its on air ride, and got chrome steelies with wide whites for it. Not lookin foreward to bodywork. But to answer your question, No, I am not on Youtube.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah I was pissed as fuck,had plans of going moonglow ledsled with it,chopping the top 6 inches,installing a flamethrower exhaust.But now I'm looking at a 37 chevy truck,two blocks from my house,hopefully I can produce the $ in time.I thought you where him because he also has a chevy that yr.Im thinking bout doing youtube vids on my builds,lots of badass builders there like FastJimmy71,Dr Cranky666,and more.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Yeah I was pissed as fuck,had plans of going moonglow ledsled with it,chopping the top 6 inches,installing a flamethrower exhaust.But now I'm looking at a 37 chevy truck,two blocks from my house,hopefully I can produce the $ in time.I thought you where him because he also has a chevy that yr.Im thinking bout doing youtube vids on my builds,lots of badass builders there like FastJimmy71,Dr Cranky666,and more.


Yea I have checked out some of both them guys videos, Dr. Cranky has some sick ass whips! Old 37 Chevy truck would be bad ass. I used to have a 49 Chevy truck but got rid of it before I ever did anything to it.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Uh, kinda and kinda no. Channeling is strictly notching 2 parallel pathes into the bottom of the floor that slides over the frame rails. Bodydropping is more or less dropping the body over the frame by raising the whole floor, so it kinda turns into one big channel. So kinda, kinda not.


chris_thobe said:


> You are correct sir, body drop/channeled, same thing, just depends on the peeps you are talking to. I have done everything on the bomb myself, but don't have a lot of time to be out in the garage making noise with a 5 month old in the house so its going in the shop in about a month to get the floors finished and maybe chop the top on that bitch, Im ready to lay some rubber and throw some sparks in an American classic :biggrin:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

True, but with crossmembers, driveshaft, tranny, and what not, it is much easier to just raise the whole center of the floor and angle the sides on the outside of the framerails. Either way though, its all a pain in the ass and a lot of damn work.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Yeah, for sure! Its all a pain, buy worth it! Car is looking good!


chris_thobe said:


> True, but with crossmembers, driveshaft, tranny, and what not, it is much easier to just raise the whole center of the floor and angle the sides on the outside of the framerails. Either way though, its all a pain in the ass and a lot of damn work.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

So.. I got a Chevy dually promo wanting to do a slammed tow pig, but the Jada diecast I got to strip the wheels off of was just a little bit to big of scale so the dually won't lay out on the wheels. So it might end up looking like a donked out dually..hahaha. :roflmao:

















Here is a diecast I was screwing with.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Kool 64.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hahaha! That truck is funny....


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

man i love them wheels.....

u dont want em, i can feel it:biggrin:
whenever u wanna give em to me ....ill b here:biggrin:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

COAST2COAST said:


> man i love them wheels.....
> 
> u dont want em, i can feel it:biggrin:
> whenever u wanna give em to me ....ill b here:biggrin:


Haha, I don't know what to put them on. They are a little too big for 1/25 scale, but they look sweet on the 1/24 scale jada diecast. I saw Mr. Biggs had them on a big rig in the first issue of LISM, looked bad ass, but I am not raping another diecast for the second set of duallys.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

FINALLY got some foil and clear on the Regal turned out okay but I am going to have to bring it hard if I want to get one of my whips into LISM.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:man thats sweet!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

LOOKIN GOOD BRO !


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Ok I haven't posted on here in a lil while... Here is a box stock 66 Chevelle I am building for my uncle. It is pretty much just a replica of his first car.

The clear fish eyed on me a little, but I think it should sand out when I polish it. If not I will have to reclear it.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nice color!! interior looks good!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

X2 I'm liking the color too


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*X3 ....... That color is sweeeeeet !*


CemetaryAngel81 said:


> X2 I'm liking the color too


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I digs that.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *X3 ....... That color is sweeeeeet !*


Thanks fellas the color is Duplicolor Autumn Maple Metallic.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Here is my 1:1 52 Chevy sittin in my garage. Supposedly it is going in the shop tomorrow to get some work done. Hopefully in about 3 months it will be moving under its own power for the first time in about 6 years.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

chris_thobe said:


> Here is my 1:1 52 Chevy sittin in my garage. Supposedly it is going in the shop tomorrow to get some work done. Hopefully in about 3 months it will be moving under its own power for the first time in about 6 years.


Bad ass chevelle bro clean . And your bomb looks proper layed the fuck out like that . Anymore pics


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Damn can't anything go my way. I got parts for 4 kits at the chrome shop and their 2 week turn around has turned into almost 5 weeks! 1 week they were out on vacation, and now they r back and having problems with the basecoat they use so thats delaying it even more while they get that figured out. Also I got a hold of the shop thats supposed to be taking my 1:1 on today and they are swamped and the guy in charge just had back surgery so he said he don't know when he will be able to get to it so he said if I find another shop he will understand.. WTF. Its always something!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

who you use to chrome your model parts?


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

PINK86REGAL said:


> who you use to chrome your model parts?


Little Motor Kar Co. Their turn around time is supposed to be like 2 weeks is what they told me. Oh well it will get done sooner or later.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Id be very proud to have a chevy like that in my garage,stance is perfect.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Id be very proud to have a chevy like that in my garage,stance is perfect.


Thanks man, I am just sick of looking at it. I want to get it out and drive it, drag it, and scare old ladies with it :biggrin:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Got the 66 Chevelle pretty much done, got a few touch ups to do, but it turned out pretty good. Not a fan of the stock wheels but this is how my uncle wanted it.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

After about 5 weeks I finally got all the chrome back that I sent out to Little Motor Kar Co.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

How u make your trees. And how much those 3 trees cost.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

halfasskustoms said:


> How u make your trees. And how much those 3 trees cost.


I bent up a coat hanger 6x8 in. and then zip tie all the parts to the tree. Getta kinda stratagize how to lay out the parts to fit as many on one tree as you can. The trees are $22 each and $8 for return shipping. I got all 3 trees with return shipping for $74. Shipped all 3 trees in one box. There are parts for a Regal, LS Monte, 61 Impala, and 62 Impala on those trees.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

TREES, had to say it one more time..lol. When I read my last post I noticed how many times I sait it...hahha:loco:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Here are a few outside shots of the Chevelle.


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

THAT CHEVELLE IZ BAD TO THE B:yes:NE C.T.!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


chris_thobe said:


> Here are a few outside shots of the Chevelle.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

BIGG $TAN 870 said:


> THAT CHEVELLE IZ BAD TO THE B:yes:NE C.T.!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks bro.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

chris_thobe said:


> Here are a few outside shots of the Chevelle.


Do you have a back window in this car. ????? Don't look like it.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

halfasskustoms said:


> Do you have a back window in this car. ????? Don't look like it.


hno: You caught me...LOL. The back window is gone and I am pissed.. I had it glued in perfect and when I glued in the chrome trim piece around it I used super glue:nono: Well, the super glue's fumes fogged the shit outta the window and I pulled it out without pulling the car apart. This car fit together like shit, everything up front was so tight I wasn't about to take it back apart. I am going to come up with something before I give it to my uncle though. Good eye bro!! :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Lol. Still looks great bro! Some scrap clear plastic should work fine. I had to do that w/ a 63 recently.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Man I hate it when that happens lol,I hate it that windows are a hit and miss kind of deal,Ive fucked up more then my share.On my Grand Prix I had to make windshields from lexan.I tryed these 2 things out,work good,I will now never get within 10 ft of clear plastic with crazy glue,(That is unless I want to replicate the Titanic love making scene with a handprint lol)


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Man I hate it when that happens lol,I hate it that windows are a hit and miss kind of deal,Ive fucked up more then my share.On my Grand Prix I had to make windshields from lexan.I tryed these 2 things out,work good,I will now never get within 10 ft of clear plastic with crazy glue,(That is unless I want to replicate the Titanic love making scene with a handprint lol)
> View attachment 480602


Titanic car seen, hahaha.. Yea, super glue is some potent shit, you get close to a window with it and ur fukd!! I will have to that stuff out ^^. good lookin out!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Use accelerant/kicker when you use superglue; it won't fog windows, chrome, OR paint.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Im not sure what that is Tonio, you mix it in the super glue or something??


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

chris_thobe said:


> Im not sure what that is Tonio, you mix it in the super glue or something??


:no: i put the super glue on one side of the part....dip a q-tip in the kicker and brush/rub it on the other part its joining to...gotta be quick though! im just learning the CA/kicker method here so tonio or someone else may have some better advise!?


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

hocknberry said:


> :no: i put the super glue on one side of the part....dip a q-tip in the kicker and brush/rub it on the other part its joining to...gotta be quick though! im just learning the CA/kicker method here so tonio or someone else may have some better advise!?


Gotcha. I think I am just going to stay away from super glue all together, especially around windows!!!


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

You can use crystal clear or white glue too. When you glue head lights even plastic glue fogs them.

Chris, nice Chevelle. I never built a Lindberg 66 Chevelle. How's that compared to the Revell 67?


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

sandcast said:


> You can use crystal clear or white glue too. When you glue head lights even plastic glue fogs them.
> 
> Chris, nice Chevelle. I never built a Lindberg 66 Chevelle. How's that compared to the Revell 67?


:dunno: I have never built the Revell 67. I just didn't like the way the front inner fenders are built into the body. When you slide the body over the chassis the wheel wells barely clear the motor and you gotta kind of force the body down and it was scaring me a little. My uncle bought it and gave it to me to build for him. The maroon 66 Chevelle 396 was his first car and wanted it to bring back some memories. I don't usually like box stock but this one turned out pretty sweet, just needs to sit a little lower with some 20/22 rally's on it :thumbsup:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Got a new project to go with my daughters pedal car. Its a vintage stroller that my wife's grandpa had in his garage for YEARS. Does anyone know what time period this might be from??


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

That looks like a 37 or 40 Taylor Tot stroller,When me and my lady have our first,I'd definitely be on the hunt for one.Yours is in pretty good shape,get ready to have fun kustomizing it!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> That looks like a 37 or 40 Taylor Tot stroller,When me and my lady have our first,I'd definitely be on the hunt for one.Yours is in pretty good shape,get ready to have fun kustomizing it!


Yea it has a sticker on the seat that says Taylor on it. Her Grandpa said he had an old stroller in the garage but I didn't know it was going to be that old!! Pretty good score I think!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

That stroller is sweeeeet ! Good score, are you gonna paint/restore it or send it off ?

BTW, that Chevelle turned out nice ! *{-_-}*


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> That stroller is sweeeeet ! Good score, are you gonna paint/restore it or send it off ?
> 
> BTW, that Chevelle turned out nice ! *{-_-}*


I think I gotta restore it for my little girl, its been in her family for a long time.. As for the Chevelle, thanks alot bro!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

chris_thobe said:


> Im not sure what that is Tonio, you mix it in the super glue or something??


 Sort of; you apply the superglue to the desired location then add a drop of the kicker (accelerant) and the glue is dry instantly and without fogging the surrounding area.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

yeah, that insta-set is a builder's best friend.:thumbsup:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Good lookin out gentlemen!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

My 62 Hard top for the buildoff, ended up going topless and patterning the shit out of it.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Ass backwards.. this its the before pic, and start of the build off.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

WOW great paint work right there.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

What size tape did you on that 62 and wher can i buy the tape?


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

KOOL-AID23 said:


> What size tape did you on that 62 and wher can i buy the tape?


I did the 2 blade trick.. If you got a hobby knife with the removeable blades, take 2 of the same blades and put them into the knife and then I use a small piece of paper in between the blades to seperate them a LITTLE bit, then wrap tape around the blades to keep them together. I just use regular automotive 2 inch tape and cut little strips.


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

Thanks for the tip


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

No problem, its definately the cheaper way to do it also, I did the whole 62 with about a 15 inch piece of 2 inch tape. 1 roll of tape will do about 50+ cars


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

chris_thobe said:


> My 62 Hard top for the buildoff, ended up going topless and patterning the shit out of it.


*MAN THAT PAINT JOB KICKS **ALL KINDS OF A$$ HOMIE!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

chris_thobe said:


>


*!!!*


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

I cant stop coming to your page to what updates youve posted on the 62


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Got the guts started, goin TINGOS style.. This is my first time trying it.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

BIGG $TAN 870 said:


> *MAN THAT PAINT JOB KICKS **ALL KINDS OF A$$ HOMIE!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


Thanks alot bro!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice paint.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

chris_thobe said:


> Got the guts started, goin TINGOS style.. This is my first time trying it.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

LOL, thanks Tonio. I see what goes on up in here and figured I better step up my game if I want to be able to even keep my shit on the same forum as some of you guys!


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

chris_thobe said:


> My 62 Hard top for the buildoff, ended up going topless and patterning the shit out of it.





chris_thobe said:


>





chris_thobe said:


> Got the guts started, goin TINGOS style.. This is my first time trying it.


 :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

I haven't posted anything on my thread in a lil while.
Scratch built dash.








Here is the dash all done.


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

:worshipamn Chris you got down on this, holy smokes!!! :drama:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I like it. What you do with the stock dash. ??


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

INCREDIBLE WORK!!!!! that 62 is SSSOOOOOOO clean!!!!!!!!:worship:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice paint job homie looks clean much props


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone, means a lot. Halfass, I threw the stock dash away.......LOL. I still got it, it is chrome, but the chrome is kinds weak on it, might have it redone.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Let me know if you dont want it. I'll take it.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

halfasskustoms said:


> Let me know if you dont want it. I'll take it.


:loco: ..........uffin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

:h5: that bad boy is comin along nice!!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Got a couple more pics of the progress of the trunk.. Camera is broke so these are crappy cell phone pics....


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

WOW really clean patterns, some Damn nice work


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

chris_thobe said:


> Got a couple more pics of the progress of the trunk.. Camera is broke so these are crappy cell phone pics....


beautiful 62 homie!:thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

chris_thobe said:


> My 62 Hard top for the buildoff, ended up going topless and patterning the shit out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

chris_thobe said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> man you gettin me crunk in here


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

chris_thobe said:


> Got the guts started, goin TINGOS style.. This is my first time trying it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

chris_thobe said:


> I haven't posted anything on my thread in a lil while.
> Scratch built dash.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Here is the dash all done.























[/QUOTE



you have to excuse me & let me apoligize cause I get on layitlow real quick to post up a few picks & log off.I dont ever check out the homies on here cause I feel like my stuff is played out.You gettin down.Paint,detail & now interiors,nombre.You the next Art2roll.I'm happy than a bitch to see you try a felt interior.When I first came on here I didn't know what to expect cause peeps was all flocked out.I didn't change the interior game,I'm just doing what I been doing since 95(felt interiors).INTERIOR KING thread was started just to get attention & the name worked.lol.And, now people call them TINGOS INTERIORS.lol.I dont feel like a big shot on here & never will,but you my friend on your way.Call me any chance you get after 6.30 central time.214-794-2037 TINGOS.Let me gutt out one of yo rides wey,FREE.I'm always gonna be around,may not see me build much after the layitlow 2012 super show,but will always do interiors for my peeps on here.peace wey,keep up the badass work homie.[/QUOTE]

You are crazy thinking your stuff is played out.. I admit I was never really a fan of these type of interiors in real cars, I am more of a clean ass stock interior guy, maybe some leather and suede, but when I saw you doin these on the scale cars, I was hooked. You do some top notch work, and I have already learned a lot from watchin your thread. To hear all the kind words means a lot wey, and I will definately be hittin u up for a interior, but you ain't doin it for free. Maybe you can send me a body and I will send you some guts, and we can trade off. I will try and come up with a paint job for you. Why are you not building after the super show??? You can't leave here homie, need all the peeps we can get on this site anymore, especially one with your skillz. stay cool bro.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

WOW


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

This thread is freakin' GREAT!!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

That 62 is coming out nice :wow: :wow:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks guys, its finally starting to take shape...


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't like the stance since I got the body on it, I wanted it to looked locked up, but with the body on, it looks like its half way up in front and back, thought about just dropping the ass all the way down, but got nervous trying to dismantle the rear suspension cause that glue is HARD! I am probably just going to leave it because I don't want to risk breaking something.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

If you dont like it I'll take it.........OK good thanks I'll come and pick it up today.......Just hold your brith, OK.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Here is something I have been wanting to try.. I have a set of first series Arelli Hang Tymes for my silverado, but some of the bolt on clips that stick out from the rim are broken and scratched up from curbs.. I made a mold and tried casting one of the good ones to see if I can make my own because the wheels are discontinued and the clips are unavailable..


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

chris_thobe said:


> Here is something I have been wanting to try.. I have a set of first series Arelli Hang Tymes for my silverado, but some of the bolt on clips that stick out from the rim are broken and scratched up from curbs.. I made a mold and tried casting one of the good ones to see if I can make my own because the wheels are discontinued and the clips are unavailable..


Ha, this is interesting. Lil brandon had som jordans and had the same problem. if you have a blowout on those rims it's a wrap!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

chris_thobe said:


> Here is something I have been wanting to try.. I have a set of first series Arelli Hang Tymes for my silverado, but some of the bolt on clips that stick out from the rim are broken and scratched up from curbs.. I made a mold and tried casting one of the good ones to see if I can make my own because the wheels are discontinued and the clips are unavailable..


:thumbsup: i have the molds for the 78-79 monte carlo bumper filler pieces. i also know someone who has g body cutlass and regal filler molds


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Will regular resin like these clips be okay to use?? They gotta be drilled and tapped where they bold to the rim. I am painting the rims so these will have the flaws mudded and primed before paint. Whole truck is going Satin Black, and wheels are going gloss black, might accent with a brighter color on the insides of the 5 spokes to you can still see the wheels chop. @ Mike, curbs and pot holes are hang tyme KILLERS!!! I figured I would give it a shot, what the hell. If they work, and I break one, I can just cast a new one.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Here is my 64 Impala that I am building for the CCF build off.. "Goin For Broke". It is just setting there to give you an idea of how this thins is eventually going to look....hopefully.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*HANG TIME TIPS*



chris_thobe said:


> Here is something I have been wanting to try.. I have a set of first series Arelli Hang Tymes for my silverado, but some of the bolt on clips that stick out from the rim are broken and scratched up from curbs.. I made a mold and tried casting one of the good ones to see if I can make my own because the wheels are discontinued and the clips are unavailable..





yup these rims always gave my customers at work hell Chris.Now they just hard to find,but I did find some here at work.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

TINGOS said:


> yup these rims always gave my customers at work hell Chris.Now they just hard to find,but I did find some here at work.


DAMN HOMIE! Are those for the arelli version or the new greed version of the wheels? The greed ones won't fit my wheels. If they are the old version... They for sale?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice 64 homie.


----------



## BIGMONE313 (Jul 27, 2012)

I want to purchase the clips for the 23" arelli hangtyme or the molds let me know. thanks


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

chris_thobe said:


> Thanks guys, its finally starting to take shape...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks homie.. You know I have never been very good at naming my whips so I usually leave them nameless.. I am open to suggestions though.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Here is the Duece all finished up.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

chris_thobe said:


> Here is the Duece all finished up.





chris_thobe said:


>





chris_thobe said:


>


:thumbsup::worship:

Excellent,the amount of work and detail you put into this build certainly make it stand out.
The chassis alone is awesome.
After seeeing the final results of the 62, I really look foward to seeing how the radical 64 turns out.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Damaged said:


> :thumbsup::worship:
> 
> Excellent,the amount of work and detail you put into this build certainly make it stand out.
> The chassis alone is awesome.
> After seeeing the final results of the 62, I really look foward to seeing how the radical 64 turns out.


Yes everything that damaged siad. Wow this thing is up there at the top of all the best model cars ever for me.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Great job in the 62 Chris :thumbsup:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks guys.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Looks clean homie much props on da six duce


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

:thumbsup:bad ass impala! all the detail work is amazing!!!:worship:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Killer work what can I say!?


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

looks awesome, love it


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Agreed !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Damaged said:


> :thumbsup::worship:
> 
> Excellent,the amount of work and detail you put into this build certainly make it stand out.
> The chassis alone is awesome.
> After seeeing the final results of the 62, I really look foward to seeing how the radical 64 turns out.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Means a lot from you guys..A lot of awesome builders on here!


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Deffinitly one of my favorites CT.


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

Badass duece homie I look at urs and I wanna do mine again!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yep ... arguably the coldest '62 out there !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

I dont know what to say!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Yours is why I went and got a 62!


----------



## bigmone6 (Aug 15, 2012)

I was interested in purchasing the clips for the hangtime time rims if so you can email me @ [email protected] thanks


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

The molds aren't quite right yet, and I haven't even been messing with them at all. I only casted 1 clip so far and it isn't quite right. I am trying to replace rockers and cab corners on my Silverado so I can murder the bitch out, thats where I have been lately. I will get back on it one day soon though.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

I just got moved into a new garage.. Its still a work in progress, and it isn't going to be crazy detailed like some of the dioramas I have seen, but it will be good for pictures of my builds.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Kool man. I liky.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

chris_thobe said:


> I just got moved into a new garage.. Its still a work in progress, and it isn't going to be crazy detailed like some of the dioramas I have seen, but it will be good for pictures of my builds.


man thats bad ass!:thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Welcome to the fam bro!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah congrats bro.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Welcome to the family:thumbsup:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Man, this thread is dead.. Damn Supershow secret builds!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Haha ur stupid!! Soon enough my friend, as soon as all this super top secret stuff is over!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

BUMP!! Sorry, just bored.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Looks tight up in here fam diggin d garage been thinkin of puttin a lil sum like dat as well for my pics mayb ill get to it one day


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks fam! Hobby Lobby has the little diorama just like this for like $12. I just got some gloss grey to paint the floor with. It is a cheap easy way to liven up your pictures a little bit. All the tools and props I bought as a set from Ebay... I think it was about $38.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Like WHAT? I dont see no pic of what your talkin bout.


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

chris_thobe said:


> Thanks guys, its finally starting to take shape...


That 62 is sick. Great detail


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

serio909 said:


> That 62 is sick. Great detail


Thanks Serio!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Here is my 51 Fleetline. I never posted it up on my thread.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

chris_thobe said:


> Here is my 51 Fleetline. I never posted it up on my thread.


"like" button like a muh fucka!! sick finish chris!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

chris_thobe said:


> Here is my 51 Fleetline. I never posted it up on my thread.


One of the most bestest paint jobs ever. :worship:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Most bestest, I like is. Thanks hock and half!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Bad ass 51


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I ttook 30 min and almost falling into the screen twice to fully check out what all is going on in that paintjob! Nice work! I hate the colors, but LOVE the amoun tof work and skill of the technique that went into making this happen, plus hella detail elsewhere throughout the build! Nice work CT!  :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Hate the colors? Your favorite crayon is black or white eh? Lmao. That is one Badass ride Chris. Much props on it!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Haha thanks homies, mike I was sittin there with my patterns laid out tryin to decide which color to use and said fuk it I will use all of them! Haha. I will post more pics up if I ever get my Internet fixed so I can quit tryin to do this shit from my phone.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

This one is a curbside, had the whole floor pan smoothed out and fully done in patterns with all chrome suspension, but had a major problem with fitment issues, and warped parts, so didn't get to use any of it. It's on a hacked up merc chassis. I am still pissed about it!


----------



## Felix713 (Oct 17, 2012)

chris_thobe said:


> Haha thanks homies, mike I was sittin there with my patterns laid out tryin to decide which color to use and said fuk it I will use all of them! Haha. I will post more pics up if I ever get my Internet fixed so I can quit tryin to do this shit from my phone.


CT your truly gifted bro. Keep up the awsome work


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Hate the colors? Your favorite crayon is black or white eh? Lmao. That is one Badass ride Chris. Much props on it!


 Yeah I'm a killjoy on the 70's deal. I like mid-80's and up era lowriders.. I appreciate the 70's styles , just wasn't what was going on when I came round lowriding in 90-91.. Check my cars out you know I LOVE some vivid color.. 



chris_thobe said:


> Haha thanks homies, mike I was sittin there with my patterns laid out tryin to decide which color to use and said fuk it I will use all of them! Haha. I will post more pics up if I ever get my Internet fixed so I can quit tryin to do this shit from my phone.


I know how it goes, it's hella nice! Theres two or three techiniques alone tha tI see that I've either not tried or don't even think I could ever pull off so neatly.. Great job, keep developing your style I like what I've seen from you so far! :thumbsup:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks man, I keep trying something different with every build.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Here is a few more builds that I never posted op in LIL. 70 1/2 Camaro Replica built for my uncle for Christmas.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Here is my 76 Caprice, its a Curbside.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

This is a curbside project that I am currently messing with. It is my first resin build. 37 Chevy 4 door Master Deluxe.


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

Glasshouse hella clean


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

I need one of those mastr deluxe. Artillerys lookn good


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

gonna be dope man!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

chris_thobe said:


> Here is my 76 Caprice, its a Curbside.


wow bad ass!!!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Here is a Cadillac body that I sprayed, it has some flaws so I dunno if I want to redo it or not.


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for showing the taping. I don't know the paint techniques, but I'm starting to understand some of the taping.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

just lay out the patterns, and then fill each one how you want to.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Some nice eye candy goin on in herruffin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

g-house and caddy are bad ass bro!


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

That glasshouse is sick i want that for myself


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

chris_thobe said:


> Here is a few more builds that I never posted op in LIL. 70 1/2 Camaro Replica built for my uncle for Christmas.


Not a big fan of that car, BUT GODDAMN that looks good. Great job buddy.



chris_thobe said:


> Here is my 76 Caprice, its a Curbside.


LOVIN THE PAINT DUDE.



chris_thobe said:


> This is a curbside project that I am currently messing with. It is my first resin build. 37 Chevy 4 door Master Deluxe.


Im lovin this one.


chris_thobe said:


> Here is a Cadillac body that I sprayed, it has some flaws so I dunno if I want to redo it or not.


Great paint job. I likes.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Lookin good up in here fam paint jobs are lookin sick


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

nice work luv the detail work....


chris_thobe said:


> Here is a few more builds that I never posted op in LIL. 70 1/2 Camaro Replica built for my uncle for Christmas.


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

chris_thobe said:


> Here is a Cadillac body that I sprayed, it has some flaws so I dunno if I want to redo it or not.


sick work.:thumbsup:
luv that old school look:thumbsup:


chris_thobe said:


> Here is my 76 Caprice, its a Curbside.


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

o wow reminds me of them old school lowrider mag pics:worship:


chris_thobe said:


> Here is my 51 Fleetline. I never posted it up on my thread.


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

so far this is the best build out i think.thats my opinion:h5:


chris_thobe said:


> Here is the Duece all finished up.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

chris_thobe said:


> Here is a Cadillac body that I sprayed, it has some flaws so I dunno if I want to redo it or not.


damn!:thumbsup:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks everybody! It means alot. I just ordered some more HOK kandys and a couple pearls, so there will be plenty more paint madness to come. I plan on bringing out some crazy shit this year.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Here is a quick job I did. Sunday afternoon it was bare plastic, and by dinnertime Monday all the paint work was done and ready for clear. 63 Impala, HOK Kandy Root Beer brown.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

he's back ! Sik as always homie !


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

I just hate uploading pics on here, takes forever to upload them from phone to photobucket to LIL. I am working on the step by step patterns thread, and its taking forever.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Paint jobs look sick fam!


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for showing the taping. Your how-to is a big help and answers many questions.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Sick ass work buddy.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

chris_thobe said:


> Here is a quick job I did. Sunday afternoon it was bare plastic, and by dinnertime Monday all the paint work was done and ready for clear. 63 Impala, HOK Kandy Root Beer brown.


:wow: damn thats fucken clean!!!


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

:thumbsup:clean work up in here.ur killn it on the paint :biggrin:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks bro!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice...love them browns homie:thumbsup:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

I need some warmer weather, got 2 cars ready for clear, and 2 more that are about to get the kandy job!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*yeah , me too Chris ........... needin' warmer weather baaad !*


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Got 3 in their first clear today, next is wet sanding/foil, and final clear!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

chris_thobe said:


>


:wow:damn!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:Nice!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

chris_thobe said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

chris_thobe said:


>


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Haha, u a fool Tonio.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looking at your paint work just makes me want to quit:worship:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

thanks.. never quit though!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Great paint work Chris.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks bro-ham! Too bad I get one done and it goes back in the box and another comes out. :twak: I bet I have 6 cars painted and sitting in the box..lol


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

At least your painting. I'm taking a brake all together from 1/25 scale. Got into 1/87 scale.....much smaller to deal with.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

I can't get into the little cars. I have a few hot wheels that I tore apart and stanced, but thats about it.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Merc = DONE!!!!!!!!


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm liking that.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Damn nice merc.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

bEAUTIFUL BUILD !


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

chris_thobe said:


> Merc = DONE!!!!!!!!


clean!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks guys. Been working on Daniel Muller's radical 65 Impala for the last couple days.. Got about 5 hours in tape work right now, and only about half way there.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

chris_thobe said:


>





chris_thobe said:


> Merc = DONE!!!!!!!!


:shocked: :shocked: :worship::worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Lol, thanks buddy.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

builds are off the hook bro'...congrats on the win at MCMA on Saturday.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks man! I am proud of that one!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

yeah, that was a HUGE win bro. 

You're on Award Tour..


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Congrats fam!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks homie!! Means alot.. Wish I could have been there in person.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

My iPhone case. Might be doing a few more to sell.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Bad ass work bro. iPhone case is tight.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

nice!!!:nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

chris_thobe said:


> My iPhone case. Might be doing a few more to sell.



Thats cool,been thinking of trying to do that to mine...:thumbsup:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

chris_thobe said:


>


INCREDIBLE paint work there man. Very sweet.:worship:


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

CT great work my man!! You really have me eager to step my paint game up bro. And thanks for the tips and ideas on your how-to post!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

chris_thobe said:


> My iPhone case. Might be doing a few more to sell.


:worship:


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Congrats Chris.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks guys.. BIG thanks to DIG for taking the 2 cars and setting them up in both shows! Couldn't have done it with out u man!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

thanks man. anytime. was proud to do it!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Bump for a slacker!! No time for plastic lately!!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

chris_thobe said:


> Merc = DONE!!!!!!!!


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Chris great work bro! The engine bay looks really clean


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Love the merc.


----------



## Lowlife ! ! (May 21, 2013)

Still cant get over that 62......... One of the best ive ever seen, and the paint on the 51.......and the merc..... Your models blow me away, you da paint master cant wait to see the wild 64 bustin out !! ... Lowlife ! !


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks Homie!!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Bump it up


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Good to see you back. Now that it's getting colder, maybe you can work some of your magic on some models.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

chris_thobe said:


> Bump it up


:angry: dont bump ur topic if aint got no pics chris :buttkick: :biggrin: :run: 



































































































































































:wave:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Sorry homies. Got pics from 3 different cars but they aren't mine so I am not allowed to post them until I get permission.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

mini hood I just painted


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Before pic of my buddy's Regal that I painted.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

..


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

here it is finished


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

^^^FUCK LAYITLOW!! This site is the biggest pain in the ass to upload pics onto anymore. I am done, If you wanna see my pics, I will be on Facebook!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

..


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

i totaly feel dat fam fucking lay it low sucks now cuz of dat shit, i been putting in work just cant post shit! man dont mean no dis respect but who ever the geniusse was that changed it just made it worst man i remember when i first started to get on lay it low was so easy to post pics now it just to dificult an sucks im sure its d reason why alot of our good builders dont post anymore dose homie dat controls dat not see how much this site sucks now due to there changes!!! somebody need to tell dat vato to change that shit foreal!!!!!! alot of people here feel d same way


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

by d way dat orange build came out clean fam


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks a lot Pina.. I posted the last 2 pics fine, then it wouldn't let me post anymore.. it takes me about 5 seconds to post 10 pics on Facebook.. On Layitlow I gotta send the pics from my phone to my e-mail, then save it to my computer, then save it to tiny pic or photo bucket, then upload it from there to Layitlow. I cant even post pics of my LUGK vs. Dynasty build off car on here.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

You know I love your work.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

halfasskustoms said:


> You know I love your work.


Thanks man, I appreciate it. I just wish it wasn't so difficult to post crap on here.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Here is the 61 Impala vert that I was building for the LUGK vs. Dynasty build off that I didn't get finished. It will get finished one day when it starts calling my name again.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Here is my line up that I have done over the last couple years. I don't crank a lot of cars out every year. 








The red 37 Chevy master Deluxe isn't finished, and the purple BMW still needs some things blacked out.


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Bad Ass work man!:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Thatts a bad ass lineup, especially liking the 63...and the 61 is crazy!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Sickness!!!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

thanks gentleman


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

that brown 63 is fresh as fuck. i would buy that shit.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

on1 said:


> that brown 63 is fresh as fuck. i would buy that shit.


Thanks a lot.. my builds stay at home though, its hard to part with them.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

damn! that fleetline tho!!! that one is beautiful!!! very nice! keep up the great work in this page!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for the complements guys...I very rarely get on here anymore, I am on a model car break right now until I get my house sold and get moved into a new place where hopefully I will have space to set up a new hobby room.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Here is a 65 Impala that I did the paint and gold work on as a gift last Christmas to the one and only DIG DERANGE. 




Not sure if he has done anything with it since he received it, but would love to see him finish it up!


----------

